#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Best five beaches in Jaffna

## Dhiya

Hey, Do you know the best beaches to visit in Jaffna? 
1. Kasurina beach
2. KKS beach
3. Pointpedro beach
4. Allaipiddi beach
5. Manalkaadu Baeach
Do you want to know about the beaches then keep asking questions.

----------


## Medusa

Thank you thenuka more than this you can go for this link to take more information about jaffna beaches.
Want To Enjoy The Real Beauty Of Jaffna Beaches? - Uplist

----------


## Dhiya

Thankyou Premisha, I visited the all beaches you mentioned in your blog. Keep writing.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey, Do you know the best beaches to visit in Jaffna? 
> 1. Kasurina beach
> 2. KKS beach
> 3. Pointpedro beach
> 4. Allaipiddi beach
> 5. Manalkaadu Baeach
> Do you want to know about the beaches then keep asking questions.



I visited casurina beach,kks beach and chatty beach in jaffna. In these three i love kks beach the most

----------


## Assassin

> Hey, Do you know the best beaches to visit in Jaffna? 
> 1. Kasurina beach
> 2. KKS beach
> 3. Pointpedro beach
> 4. Allaipiddi beach
> 5. Manalkaadu Baeach
> Do you want to know about the beaches then keep asking questions.


I love to visit beaches all the time. I visited 4 out 5 beaches you mentioned. But where is Allaipiddi beach is in? I didn't heard about it.

----------


## Dhiya

I wrote a blogpost about Allaipiddy beach and it's resort. Refer this blog for more details. *Allaipiddy Beach Resort.*​

----------


## Bhavya

> I wrote a blogpost about Allaipiddy beach and it's resort. Refer this blog for more details. *Allaipiddy Beach Resort.*​


Look like very nice place, Definitely plan a trip for there.

----------


## Alizona

Nice conversation is going here on the beaches of Jaffna which is really nice. I have not explored this place beaches personally in my life still yet. But I am keen to say that after getting the stuff about these beaches through this conversation. I will try to move ahead there.

----------

